# Posting Photographs



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi

How do I post photographs with a new thread? So far I've only been able to post external links to photographs. I'd like to post photographs together with text in a new thread.

thanks-HD


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

When you start a new thread or reply to an existing one, scroll down the page a little and you will see a box called "Additional Options " - In that box there is a "Manage Attachments" button. Click on it, it'll open a box from which you can upload images from your computer - Also see in that same box, the different file type supported and their respective maximum file size, width and height.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

...but please downsize your photos so that they fit within the normal-sized window of the screen and are not so big that, in order to read all subsequent posts, one has to keep scrolling horizontally back and forth.


----------



## AltoRuth (Nov 19, 2006)

gary said:


> ...but please downsize your photos so that they fit within the normal-sized window of the screen and are not so big that, in order to read all subsequent posts, one has to keep scrolling horizontally back and forth.


I quite agree, Gary, but have to confess that I'm sort of clueless about what parameters to use for downsizing a photo. I've tried on a couple of occasions to incorporate a photo into a post, but my success at doing so seems pretty random, so I've given up. A more detailed "tutorial" from the mods would be most welcome, at least by me.

Ruth


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

And while we're on the subject, could someone please explain why I can't get my avatar to be as big as some other peoples? Even the bigger jpegs I have found--500 X 400, for example--come out smaller than what I see many other people have. Do they have the right to bigger avatars for being members longer, or something like that? Or is there a trick I don't know?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

AltoRuth said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> > ...but please downsize your photos so that they fit within the normal-sized window of the screen and are not so big that, in order to read all subsequent posts, one has to keep scrolling horizontally back and forth.
> ...


Ruth,
if you attach an image to a post with Forum's "*Manage Attachments*", a thumbnail picture with a link to the larger picture will get posted.

The problem is when people attch direct links to over-sized pictures elsewhere in the net.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> AltoRuth said:
> 
> 
> > gary said:
> ...


Yes, in order to attach an image larger than a thumbnail you have to use an intermediary such as Photobucket.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> Harri Rautiainen said:
> 
> 
> > AltoRuth said:
> ...


I would like to clarify that your stored image will be visible by clicking the thumbnail.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I would like to clarify that your stored image will be visible by clicking the thumbnail.


Allow me; nothing beats an example 

Direct linked picture:










Attachment (thumbnail) :


----------



## Saxland (Dec 6, 2004)

Test upload.


----------



## buddy lee (Feb 6, 2008)

You’d think by now that forum software tech would catch up with 2018 and make posting a photo simpler. Would be nice to just have an “add photo” button that cuts right to the chase (especially on mobile).


----------



## Saxland (Dec 6, 2004)

Yup. 🙂 Photobucket is about the same amount of fun.


----------

